

CDN Provider EdgeCast Gets Into The DNS Market With Launch Of EdgeCast Route - iriche
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/03/edgecast-route/

======
justinsb
Looks to be 20% cheaper than Route53 per query (but with a higher per-zone
charge and $50 minimum.)

Good to see more competition in the space; I bet AWS will price-match within a
week or two.

